# new marylander :)!



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey! Welcome to HF  Your horses are absolutely gorgeous. Hmm... wish I had the funds at the moment for a new horse x_x I live 2 states south of you and am looking for a young eventing prospect to bring up. Sigh, being a college student sometimes stinks! lol


----------



## goingplatinum (Sep 20, 2010)

NinthHeroine said:


> Hey! Welcome to HF  Your horses are absolutely gorgeous. Hmm... wish I had the funds at the moment for a new horse x_x I live 2 states south of you and am looking for a young eventing prospect to bring up. Sigh, being a college student sometimes stinks! lol


Aww thanks!! He would be amazing @ eventing! PM me if you want his price tag isnt bad . Yeah sometimes it does stink


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome! I'm from Northern Virginia, not too far away! I love the name Going Platinum! I have an obsession with platinum hehe. 

Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

ptvintage: I'm from Northern VA as well! Now I live in NC but lived in PWC, VA for many years. Small world!


----------



## goingplatinum (Sep 20, 2010)

ptvintage said:


> Welcome! I'm from Northern Virginia, not too far away! I love the name Going Platinum! I have an obsession with platinum hehe.
> 
> Your horses are beautiful!


Thanks!! I love it too! wish there wasn't so many! hehe


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I actually am in Loudoun County also.....at least in the winters. Used to live in MD tho, so most of my horsiness was there. This will be my first winter with a horse in NOVA. Excited to bring him back home with me in a month!

Anyway-welcome! It is a beautiful area to ride.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay! Another Marylander! Welcome!
Do you mind me asking what part of MD you're from? I'm about 15 miles north of Annapolis


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Last MD address was Howard County. However, my horses resided in the upscale Montgomery County.......


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Howdy I'm from Southern Maryland....:wink:


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Ninthheroine: I used to do 4-H in PWC! 

I love Loudoun County, it's so beautiful. It's been developed so much though, all my trails were taken over by houses  I guess that happens everywhere though.

My Beau: my parents keep their boat in Annapolis, I love going out there! Lucky you for being so close to the water!


----------



## goingplatinum (Sep 20, 2010)

ptvintage said:


> Ninthheroine: I used to do 4-H in PWC!
> 
> I love Loudoun County, it's so beautiful. It's been developed so much though, all my trails were taken over by houses  I guess that happens everywhere though.
> 
> My Beau: my parents keep their boat in Annapolis, I love going out there! Lucky you for being so close to the water!



My neighbors house backs up to a large stream i've yet to investigate!


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

> Ninthheroine: I used to do 4-H in PWC!
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/meet-community/new-marylander-65243/page2/#ixzz10IwxJwE1


Haha, that's a REALLY small world since I used to do 4H there as well o_o I think it was called Hope Mustang 4H or something like that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> Last MD address was Howard County. However, my horses resided in the upscale Montgomery County.......


Where in Howard? (yes, yes, I know you moved :lol: )


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm in MD too.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

River Hill in Clarksville was the last. Prior to that shared a little farm on Hopkins Rd by the APL with a friend and lived right behind the barn. Love va tho. Hubby no longer has to commute to va daily. That was a drag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goingplatinum (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks guys! Im in Harford County actually! also about 10 mins away from Towson!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> River Hill in Clarksville was the last. Prior to that shared a little farm on Hopkins Rd by the APL with a friend and lived right behind the barn. Love va tho. Hubby no longer has to* commute to va* daily. That was a drag.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now THAT is tough. I commute to DC suburb and it's a pain (used to commute DC Mall - that was horrible!). I'm sure it's a huge relief for him.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

goingplatinum said:


> thanks guys! Im in Harford County actually! also about 10 mins away from Towson!


Lucky you! You have Dover very close! I go there too, but it's a good drive for me (I'm in Ho Co).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah Kitten-he did that commute for 17 yrs. He is a patient man.:wink:

I have a Dover close, too-love it, but it IS a bit dangerous...... cha-ching!

Isn't there still one out in Crofton? That was where I used to go.....Guess it has been a while tho, since I live up north in summers, and my old guy has not been south in several years.....but now with the new one.....he will be home with me this yr!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Isn't there still one out in Crofton? That was where I used to go.....Guess it has been a while tho, since I live up north in summers, and my old guy has not been south in several years.....but now with the new one.....he will be home with me this yr!


Yep, it's still there - about 10 minutes from my house. Now that's DANGEROUS!! :wink:


----------



## goingplatinum (Sep 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Lucky you! You have Dover very close! I go there too, but it's a good drive for me (I'm in Ho Co).


I know! My neighbor told me! Still have yet gone there! Ill be a big spender. :shock:


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Yeah Kitten-he did that commute for 17 yrs. He is a patient man.:wink:
> 
> I have a Dover close, too-love it, but it IS a bit dangerous...... cha-ching!
> 
> Isn't there still one out in Crofton? That was where I used to go.....Guess it has been a while tho, since I live up north in summers, and my old guy has not been south in several years.....but now with the new one.....he will be home with me this yr!


Yup there's still a Dover in Crofton. That's the one I go to


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> Yeah Kitten-he did that commute for 17 yrs. He is a patient man.:wink:
> 
> *I have a Dover close, too-love it, but it IS a bit dangerous.....*. cha-ching!
> 
> Isn't there still one out in Crofton? That was where I used to go.....Guess it has been a while tho, since I live up north in summers, and my old guy has not been south in several years.....but now with the new one.....he will be home with me this yr!


Yeah, right! Tell me about being dangerous! :lol: Whenever I go I leave all my pocket money. Lol!

Yes, one in Crofton, one in Hunt Valley. I like Crofton one more - looks like more choices there. Of course, they have on-line store, but I prefer to touch everything "in person". :wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I like the Crofton one too-even better than Chantilly, which is supposed to be "all that". Guess it is what you are used to...and I was REAL used to that one. lol
Plus I worked on PG county.....sales calls on the road a LOT.....so, stopped in frequently!


----------

